# I need a job in the financial sector



## Ramzi (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi all, 

i dont want to sound negative or discouraged, but i am in Sydney for 10 months now, with 7 years of overseas experience in the corporate finance, and i am not able to find a job as a junior position until now in Sydney or any other states in Australia. all i get is negative responses from recruiters and companies, their main concern is, that i dont have local experience, i dont know how i will get any local experience if no one is giving me the chance to get any.. if anyone has some advice or some useless tips please share it with me , thanks in advance


----------

